# Fable 3



## quan chi (Jun 15, 2011)

I know few members here have completed it.
But i must say though the pc version of the game is a bit crippled it seems nice. 
just unlocked the family package(marriage,love etc..)
Though i maybe in the starting levels(first two hours maybe) of the game till now it seems really nice.
I think the combats are quite stylish..
This a different kind of rpg it seems.Its more like third person action adventure.
*img219.imageshack.us/img219/4781/fable32011061501502890.jpg
*img848.imageshack.us/img848/9028/fable32011061501502365.jpg


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, the PC version got pretty much average reviews from nearly all quarters. I'll have to try it myself to see if they were wrong.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 23, 2011)

Alright lionhead really messed this up.the condition to get the nice ending is worst compared to any other game i think.


----------



## sameer.pur (Jun 23, 2011)

I played it and found it good enough.
Ending depends on your actions, and i don't think i had any problems anywhere..


----------



## quan chi (Jun 23, 2011)

Spoiler



I mean how you got that 6500000 amount in your treasury


i am in the last part for days.but still its not fulfilled.Which is the reason i cant go to the climax.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

I didn't liked the game. Not because of combat but because of the morale system. I mean you kill a guy and then after 2 min you are dancing and kissing a girl of same town. People forgive you too easily. I don't like this idea other games are better at this like say Fallout New Vegas or STALKER series. I know they are not comparable but as a RPG I didn't expected this $hit from developers. Combat is good but morale system is bad I mean real bad for a RPG.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2011)

how much it is different from DA:O?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm....totally different to be precise. Its a one man army time game and in this game you'll become and king and make decisions. You have to get allies and all that stuff but its completely different from that game. DAO is much much better than this. DAO has a real good morale system I mean you take one wrong decisions and someone will become furious about that and he will remember that and in this as I mentioned before kill someone and then after sometime have sex with a lady in very same town.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

but it is still considered one of the best rpg game if i'm not wrong?


----------



## quan chi (Jun 24, 2011)

A simple answer to your query would be.
Fable 3 is a juvenile RPG.Keep away if you are a hardcore serious rpg lover.


Spoiler



The thinking kind of elements(to make a decision etc) or real rpg factors kicks in fable 3 only after you become the king which is more towards the end of the game.


Story here also seems a bit disjointed.Jokes are sometimes irritating rather than funny.Side missions are sometimes repetitive.Game can be completed in 12-14 hrs but if the condition is like me(read spoilers in above posts). it unnecessarily stretches the game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 24, 2011)

I wonder why PC version got inferior response to 360 release. Bad port?

Any one played the game on both platforms?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

Vamsi said:
			
		

> I wonder why PC version got inferior response to 360 release. Bad port?


I wonder that too. I saw some reviews and they said that PC version has better looks and the enemies are harder. I mean they said PC port is better than Xbox 360 but still here we are...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Fable:Thew lost chapter was better than Fable 3


----------



## quan chi (Jun 25, 2011)

ign didnt gave a proper reason for this discrimination.
But the pc version has some problems.The fps is not stable.
There are certain bugs like you selected a certain quest and you are being guided to that quest but the objective is displayed as another quest.
Well lastly the game indeed looks good at some places. 

Whatever the review is i think the xbox review should be considered as the final one.Because as far as i am concerned in spite of these problems it has managed to keep me hooked to it till now.
*img703.imageshack.us/img703/8383/fable32011062316332628.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 18, 2011)

Started playing it. Will try to complete it ASAP.

The game indeed looks stunning. Except some FPS drops. But that is understandable considering the huge scale of scene that is being rendered. Not even 30mins into the game. Already an into couple of bugs.


----------



## Alok (Aug 18, 2011)

I haven't played it but it doesn't seem as better.

Is it like *Oblivion* fps+tps ??


----------



## quan chi (Aug 18, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Started playing it. Will try to complete it *ASAP.*


It is a different type of game.Dont haste.If you want to get the good ending.

Do every side missions even if they are repetitive and try to collect as much treasure as you can.You will need it towards the end.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 18, 2011)

Yea. Will do every side mission. I play every RPG game that way. Every mission must be completed.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Started playing it. Will try to complete it ASAP.
> 
> The game indeed looks stunning. Except some FPS drops. But that is understandable considering the huge scale of scene that is being rendered. Not even 30mins into the game. Already an into couple of bugs.


How is the game Vamsi ??? I thought about playing it but kept it back seat because of bad reviews and bugs.


----------

